# Latin chanting?



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Gregorian Monks?*

I'm not sure if the CDs you found were Gregorian Monks, but a few years back there were CDs of Latin chanting named Chant, Chant II and I think Chant III.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Look at trailer music. They are chock full of latin and are epic sounding. My favoties are Ars Arcana, Immediate, E. S. Posthumus, and Epic Score.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a few Gregorian type & several great evil / haunting chants if anyone needs any them


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Lord, From what I've seen on the forums, I understand you have some great sounds to share. How do you share them?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ever Heard?*

A woman Deamonda Galles?(??)"Littanies of satan" she's a screamer of incredible sounding jibberish with some strange things thrown in. It sounds unnerving to most people if you are trying to upset, unnerve people, it's very good for this.
I turned it off here many years ago because I was trying to entertain my customers with scares and laughs= no laughs as long as she was playing in the backround.
The friend who gave her tape to me 22 yrs ago told me it was scary. Sure. I put in the tape, turned it on sitting right infront of two big speakers, I thought the switch was throw to put the sound out through numerous speakers that I had all throughout the house and yard, Wrong!
Her screeches hit my face full blast! Yes, I jumped!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

JustJimAZ said:


> Dark Lord, From what I've seen on the forums, I understand you have some great sounds to share. How do you share them?


By just asking  PM link sent !


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks Dark Lord. I love this forum more every day.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Do a google on Gregorian Chants. I know that there are recordings and meny have latin in them.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I found this doing a search for something on another thread. Maybe not the same you were thinking of, but it may be worth a look.

http://mp3bear.com/randall-crissman-kyrie-voice


----------

